#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  2019 இல் சிறந்த திரைப்படம் எது

## Dhanush

நான் இந்த வருடம் அதிகமாக பல தமிழ் திரைப்படத்தை பார்த்து மகிழ்ந்துள்ளேன். அதுபோல நீங்களும் அதிக திரைப்படம் பார்திருப்பீரகள்.அதில் உங்களுக்கு மிகவும் பிடித்த திரைப்படம் எது என்னபதை எனக்கு சொல்லுங்கள். நான் அதனை மறுபடியும் பார்க்கலாம் என்று நினைக்கின்றேன்.

----------


## Bhavya

> நான் இந்த வருடம் அதிகமாக பல தமிழ் திரைப்படத்தை பார்த்து மகிழ்ந்துள்ளேன். அதுபோல நீங்களும் அதிக திரைப்படம் பார்திருப்பீரகள்.அதில் உங்களுக்கு மிகவும் பிடித்த திரைப்படம் எது என்னபதை எனக்கு சொல்லுங்கள். நான் அதனை மறுபடியும் பார்க்கலாம் என்று நினைக்கின்றேன்.


 2019 நான் பார்த்த திரைப்படங்களில் எனக்கு நம்ம வீட்டு பிள்ளை திரைப்படம் மிகவும் பிடிக்கும்.

----------


## The Witcher

> 2019 நான் பார்த்த திரைப்படங்களில் எனக்கு நம்ம வீட்டு பிள்ளை திரைப்படம் மிகவும் பிடிக்கும்.


பிடிக்கும் அளவிற்கு அதில் பெரிதாக ஒன்றுமில்லை. சும்மா கூற வேண்டும் என்பதற்காக கூற வேண்டாம்.  :Confused:

----------


## Bhavya

> பிடிக்கும் அளவிற்கு அதில் பெரிதாக ஒன்றுமில்லை. சும்மா கூற வேண்டும் என்பதற்காக கூற வேண்டாம்.



இந்த படம் பிடிக்க எனக்கு உணர்ச்சிபூர்வமான காரணங்கள் உள்ளன. 

Mr. Witcher please don't comment without knowing others emotions and perspective.

----------


## Bhavya

> இது உங்களுக்கும் பொருந்தும் Mrs.Bhavya


Sorry, I never comment on your choices, You are doing that  :Mad:

----------

